# Diabetic Food Choices



## SoVerySoft (Jul 28, 2007)

Someone I know was just diagnosed with diabetes and he is freaking out that he will never eat another delicious morsel.

I know that several of the posters here are diabetic and I was hoping they could post some thoughts about what they can and can't eat, and if the really strict dietary guidelines are etched in stone.

Also, any tips or suggestions? Recipes?

Thanks in advance. I want to put his mind at ease somewhat, if I can.


----------



## Sugar (Jul 28, 2007)

Well I am not diabetic but I'm not allowed sugar either.

Splenda has been a life saver. Equal gives me a migraine, splenda keeps my drinks, cereal & sweets just as I like them...really sweet!

There are so very many choices in the market. Restuarants have no sugar added pies and cheesecakes. Stores have juices & soft drinks that are low or no sugar. 

It is true that at first the taste of some SF items aren't pleasant but once you get used to them the fully loaded stuff is EVIL. Some products are so well made you never can tell a difference. It is a taste and see situation.

I would suggest recipies from The South Beach Diet. Lots of positive and super tasty dishes. If they're not looking to slim down...recipes from Stage 1, 2 & 3 are fair game!

I hope your friend starts feeling better & adjusts with ease to their new lifestyle. What doesn't kill us makes us so much stronger!!


----------



## Michelle (Jul 28, 2007)

As a diabetic, there isn't anything I don't eat now that I ate before the diagnosis. It's not only about sugar moderation. Items high in fat can raise the blood sugar up as much, or more, than sugary items. Pizza is great for pushing the glucose reading through the ceiling if you eat too much. It's also when you eat and how much exercise you get.

I suggest your friend have his doctor prescribe diabetes education. That will give him a good idea how to proceed, and usually it also includes one meeting with a nutritionist. Close monitoring will show your friend what things raise his levels. 

Of course, eating a healthy diet with lots of veggies and whole grains is the very best - salads with low fat dressing, chicken dishes, whole grain pastas, etc. Staying away from high fructose corn syrup, trans fat ... but that's the kind of diet everyone should be eating. 

Here are some resources for him. There should be recipes out there. Also, if he googles "diabetes nutrition" or "diabetes recipes" he should get some information too.

American Diabetes Association 
WebMD Diabetes Health Center 
The Diabetes Monitor/Blog


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 28, 2007)

I was diagnosed with diabetes about 3 years ago. I still eat all the things I used to eat before, I don't feel deprived at all. It is about knowing your body and how it responds to different foods. I have a wonderful doctor who helped me learn how to regulate my blood sugar and who prescribed my insulin on a sliding scale, so that I can take as little or as much as I need, depending on what my activity level and carb intake is. One of the things I rely on is testing my blood sugar, sometimes up to 10 or more times a day. Diabetes is not going to ruin your life, believe me. It has barely changed mine other than being a bit more in tune with my body and a bit more careful about the choices I make. Also, please tell your friend to make sure he has a good doctor that is up on all the newest drugs and information. A new drug called Byetta has made a HUGE difference in the amount of insulin I require. It is made from Gila Monster saliva and has reduced my insulin by almost half. It is very expensive if you don't have insurance, though. Thank God for Caremark.


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 28, 2007)

First off, right now he has to concentrate on getting his levels under control...not on what he's being deprived of. Easy to say, yes...but essential. If he was drowning, not being able to drink would not be a high priority...deal with the immediate problem.

Once he has that down, he needs to experiment with a lot of testing and trying small portions of "Goodies" here and there, find out what sets him off the most...not all things will be equally evil all the time. For me, things like breads, potatoes, and pasta do not effect me any where near as badly as plain old sweets. That does not mean that those things are open season...just that I can still enjoy them in more restrained than previous portions and frequency.

Then there are the sweets...the tactic that has worked for me is a balance of prioritizing and what I call "controlled cheating"...the best way to explain would be an example. Chocolate candy...I see it, I want it, period. Add to the mix a wife who is a chocoholic...so I pretty much always see it. I see her eating a Hershey's dark chocolate nugget, and the crave is on! But do I really want a dark chocolate...or would I rather have milk chocolate almond? OK..I'll hold off for now...but when I see that milk chocolate almond, LOOK OUT! Later, when I see her with the milk chocolate almond, it's what I call "penalty candy" time...for tempting me I get ONE piece...enough to get the taste without over doing it...a controlled cheat. And yes, the same principal applies to chocolate chip cookies...LOL.

Also along the same lines of controlled cheating, I've found for me the hardest time is things like family birthday and holiday celebrations...where everywhere I look there are people eating goodies. I have to look around, see what I want the most, then have just a bit to get over the denial hump.

Anyway, that's what works for me. I know if there are dietitians reading this, they are probably going into nervous convulsions...but I figure they can just go eat a donut. We all have to find the personal balance that fits us all the most comfortably...there is no such thing as one size (or way) fits all.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Right now he is in "bitter mode" and the more people who can reassure him, the better. I appreciate all your points of view!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 28, 2007)

I just wanted to reiterate what everyone was saying here in that he should really be ready to get in touch with how things effect *his* body. As is clear from the postings, people have really different reactions to foods, and the more he can fine-tune his own responses, the *better* his sugars will be. SOmehow looking at it at that way is much more full of hope than blanket sheets of Forbiddens and Okays, I think. It's more realistic and healthier, for one thing, but also more manageable and sustainable (same thing).


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 28, 2007)

I think a lot will also depend on what medicine he is placed on and how it affects his body.

I was on such a high dosage of metformin in the beginning, that I couldn't eat hardly anything because it all made me sick.

I echo Michelle's recommendation to get to a diabetes educator. Mine told me my carb goal for the day..and how to make sure that I get roughly the same number of carbs per meal so I keep my sugar stable.

I have to admit that I follwed it really closely at the beginning and I've really slacked off. He just has to find what's right for him.


----------



## Brandi (Jul 29, 2007)

Honestly stay away from 100% juice. Eat the fruit or the vegetable. The fibre will fill him up...drink water, diet pop, flavoured water...just sugar free.

Make meals balance...have a protein, a carb (rice, potato, pasta) and a serving or two of a "free or low carb veggie" The more work the body does trying to digest the protein, carb and veggie, it will not raise the sugar quick. Bananas are not a good fruit for a diabetic, it's so dense and raises the sugar quickly, even if you have cereal. I have to take my insuilin 1 hour before eating a banana so my sugar will not spike, whereas as a peach I take it just before I eat it.

With my diabetes I can eat whatever I want, as I'm on insuilin and just count carbs and adjust my insuilin accordingly.

But definitely meet with a diabetic team. Here in Canada, I see my diabetic doctor once a year unless I'm pregnant, and see my diabetic nurse once every two months UNLESS I'm having issues.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks, Brandi. I was hoping you'd chime in!

Hope you are feeling better after that bout with food poisoning


----------



## jamie (Jul 29, 2007)

Everyone has said everything all ready...but I just wanted to chime in that even his snacks need to have that balance that Brandi was talking about. 

If you are having something sweet throw a piece of protein with it, ie, an apple with a piece of cheese or peanut butter. Peanut M&M's. Blueberries and walnuts. It will help with the spikes that are going to come and the crashes that leave you feeling rolled over afterwards. 

I have honestly been in the bitter mode for years. It comes and goes. I was diagnosed in 2000 and have never gotten it under great control. I am much better now and the thing that has helped me the most is watching that balance. Yes I will have cake but I slip some protein in there to slow up the sugar. 

Splenda = Godsend. I need ice cream...no ice cream is a deal breaker for me and the Splenda alternatives are fantastic. Oh and the no-fat, two splenda, iced vanilla latte at Sbucks ain't nothing to cry about either. 

Good luck to your friend.  There are lots of blogs/forums/groups on the internet that are welcoming and helpful. This group has provided some awesome advice. Not only are they good foodies but they are smart too. Woohoo.


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 29, 2007)

I was diagnosed last year with TypeII. I have a TON of chicken recipes, some pork as well. My word of advice is simple: Portion control. Follow the doctor's or dietician's advice...


----------



## MLadyJ (Jul 30, 2007)

I have had Type II for many years and I have to echo almost everything said above. I had to learn how my body reacts to certain foods. I can eat anything as long as I balance it. i.e. that piece of fudge ..I make sure I have a good protein..like steak or chicken before. It's all balance for me. YES, there is life after diabetes...good luck to your friend Randi.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 30, 2007)

Randi,

I received this book in the mail today. It might be something your friend should read.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Sep 23, 2007)

*bump* Just because. :batting:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 24, 2007)

I've been asked to move this to the Health Forum, and I think it's a good idea. Maybe there will be some fresh thoughts added to this thread.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 24, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Someone I know was just diagnosed with diabetes and he is freaking out that he will never eat another delicious morsel.
> 
> I know that several of the posters here are diabetic and I was hoping they could post some thoughts about what they can and can't eat, and if the really strict dietary guidelines are etched in stone.
> 
> ...



Hi Randi...

I would echo the sentiment that I eat all the same things that I did before diagnosis (even ice cream and chocolate) although YMMV. I'm just a bit more careful in combining....(meaning that if I have had carbs to be sure to balance them with fat and protien so they do not spike the sugar in my system)...my foods. 

I need to strongly disagree with the poster that stated that fat will cause BGs to rise. That is inaccurate. It is simple carbs that cause the BGs to rise (sugar, bread, pasta, white rice, etc.). Good fats and protiens will help keep the sugars from spiking. Here is my pat answer to all new diabetics. It is important to learn all about the disease before they decide what and how they need to eat. And keep in mind it can be a little different for each of us, depending on how long they went undiagnosed, and how high the BG numbers are. Print this out for them to keep handy. Here is what I recommend.



> 1. Read up on your disease. Talk to others who have it. Get involved in forums for diabetics, and anything else you can think of to learn about being diabetic. Especially talk to other fat folks who have it and see how they manage. Many of us are able to manage our numbers quite well and keep a fat acceptance perspective when dealing with diabetes. Knowledge is power and strength and will help you to make informed choices and decisions.
> 
> 2. GET A GLUCOSE METER!!!!! Start checking your BG often. For at least 2-4 weeks, test first thing in the morning (before eating). Test before each meal, 1/2 hr after eating, 1 hr after eating, 2 hrs after eating, and just before bed. Try all kinds of different foods. Keep a diary of what you eat, and how it effects your BG numbers. Certain things will make your numbers spike worse than others. Those are the foods that you will want to stay away from or eat in smaller quantities.
> 
> ...



A quick note on me - I was diagnosed 7 years ago. I take Glucophage (metformin) 1500 mg per day (500 x 3 at meals), and my most recent A1c was 5.7.

I hope that helps. PM me any time if you have any questions.

ETA...Tell your friend to stop stressing about this. Stress can actually cause your BGs to go up. I know that is tough, but it is important.


----------

